# Strikeforce: Josh Barnett vs Daniel Cormier



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Im back Cormier. Great odds!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought the odds would have been more even.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

i thought Cormier would be the favorite after what he did to bigfoot. He's a badd man.

I feel like it's now or never for josh. The assassin aint baby faced anymore.

300k on Josh


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Referee Josh Rosenthal oversees the finals of the Strikeforce heavyweight grand prix. Touch of gloves and here we go. Barnett jabs in. Then slips on a body kick. More jab from Barnett. Cormier has yet to respond. A clinch nets nothing for either. Comreir flurries in with punches and lands a leg kick. Barnett resets and lands a right hand. Cormier elf took lands. Cofrmier high kick slaps Barnetr's head. Knees land in close for Cormier after punch combo. Cormier with straight right. Cormeir check glove. Ducks punch. They clinch and Barnett can't get him down. Coermier unloads against the cage and lands a body shot. Cormier checks his eye. Barnett with knee to the body. Barnett lead with left hook and Cormier counters. They clinch, and Cormier again hints at the knee. Cormier with an uppercut in tight. Barnett kicks to the body. Pause. Cormier with a left hook. Barnett misses with punch but lands a kick on a retreating Cormier. They clinch, and Cormier attempts a kick. Cormier with a shot to the body. Right hand from Cormier tags Barentt on tail end of combo. Cormier goes to the body again, and Barnett attempts to come over with a right. Leg kick lands for Barnett. Cormier with front kick, then low kick. Barnett advancing. They clinch, and Cormier knees as Barnett punches. Cormier with stiff jab and right hand. Barnett catches kick and lands a right. They clinch, and Cormier is grimacing. He drives Barnett to the cage with 10 seconds left, and Barnett lands a knee before the bell sounds. MMAjunkie.com scores the frame 10-9 for Cormier.
> 
> Round 2 - Barnett kicks low as Cormier punches. Next Cormier combo lands flush. The next one, too. Barnett hits a counter, but again, Cormier has a response. Barnett fires back nicely on a counter. This is a standup fight so far. Barnett is getting tagged in the pocket. Cormier trips back, but Barnett can't capitalize. Barnett lands right off jab. Combo with leg kick from Cormier. Cormier's straight right is landing more often than not. Barnett with a low kick. He charges into the clinch and eats a punch. Cormier to the body. Barnett punches in and Cormier grabs a single-leg. Barnett elbows the head as Cormier tries to control his breathing. Cormier works ground and pound in the closed guard, grinds his forearm into Barnett's face. Barnett attempts a triangle, but Cormier postures out. Barnett grabs a leg, but Cormier instantly defends. An armbar attempt fails, and Barnett is bleeding. Elbow from the bottom from Barnett. He's working to tie it up. For good reason: Cormier unloads with a flurry of punches as the round ends. MMAjunkie.com scores the frame 10-9 for Cormier.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28781/str...prix-finale-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------

